

How to banish business cards from your life -- the digital options - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/08/06/how-to-banish-business-cards-a-ranked-list-of-digital-options/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Single page view:

[http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/08/06/how-to-banish-
bus...](http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/08/06/how-to-banish-business-
cards-a-ranked-list-of-digital-options/?single_page=true)

